# fester hintergrund im i-frame?



## KreatorMetalhead (28. Juni 2003)

moin leude!

wie bekomme ich in einem i-frame einen festen hintergrund hin, so das der text immer über diese grafik läuft?

danke!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich habe deine Frage mal in den passenden Bereich verschoben.
Bitte achte da in Zukunft etwas drauf. 

Übrigens wünschen wir uns hier eine "normale" Schreibweise,
also Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Danke.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Avariel (30. Juni 2003)

Hm..also im I-Frame bindest du ja sowieso eine neue Datei ein, leg das Hintergrundbild doch einfach in dieser neuen Datei ganz normal als Hintergrundbild fest. Halt mit <body background="pic.jpg">


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2003)

Damit dieser sich dann nicht mehr verschiebt, verwendest du das HTML-Attribut

```
<body background="pic.jpg" bgproperties="fixed">
```
Oder du arbeitest mit CSS und machst es wie folgt:

```
<iframe style="background-image:url('pic.jpg'); background-repeat: no-repeat;" >
```


----------



## KreatorMetalhead (30. Juni 2003)

Super! Das ist genau das was ich haben wollte! Ich danke euch!


----------

